# Info on scope mounts for mossberg youth 20 gauge.



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

I am trying to find a decent scope mount for my wifes mossberg youth 20 gauge. The b square ones are nice but they want $50 bucks for them now and she just doesnt shoot it enough to spend it. Wondering what other options are out there or if anyone has a used one they want to get rid of.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

madmike22 said:


> I am trying to find a decent scope mount for my wifes mossberg youth 20 gauge. The b square ones are nice but they want $50 bucks for them now and she just doesnt shoot it enough to spend it. Wondering what other options are out there or if anyone has a used one they want to get rid of.


Madmike, I have a sidesaddle scope mount for a Winchester that nobody's interested in buying. I'll pull out our Mossy and see if any of the holes line up. If you may be willing to drill another hole in the mount for another pin/bolt, you're welcome to it.


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

Sure let me know what i need to do.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

I tried the mount on my son's Mossy and it won't fit. It's just too far off, but it didn't hurt to try.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Go to cheaperthandirt.com they have a mount & ring wizard. I'm sure you can find a cheap mount that will work.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Is that the Mossberg 505 20ga youth model? If so, the reciever should be drilled and tapped, then you just need to install a Picatinny rail and you can mount practically anything to it. I have that exact same shotgun..

CB


----------

